# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week - 5/04/2017

## Kris

"The year is 3124, but the world is still fairly modern. The main difference being the discovery of a landmass large enough to be labeled a continent, how nobody has known of it before, nobody has the answer. However, when this landmass was discovered, some carved stone tablets were discovered soon after. There were seven tablets, six depicted images of a dragon and a human on each with an element name... fire, water, earth, air, balance, and forces. But there was one thing one the seventh tablet that spoke of a prophecy, the only way to bring the land of Mythia to a fertile, living state was for these six dragons with a human form to find each other, cross a great distance, and Arive in mythia to put their elemental talents to use. 

No human knows how to control any element quite as described on the tablets, so what could they be referring to? The clue is in the pictures accompanying these prophecies, yes, there is a human on each, but there is also a dragon. Humans with the ability to take a dragon form, elemental weredragons. You, friend, are one of the 6, and as one of the you and these others are the only weredragons in existence... for now, but be careful in choosing a mate, for eve of the green tailed comet draws nigh..

Mythia

----------

